# Christmas and being reformed/puritanical



## jogri17 (Dec 11, 2009)

I am looking for primary and secondary sources on the puritans and their writtings on Christmas and the celebration of it through the lens of the Regulative Principle of Worship. If we are to only have in corporate what God demands then what is the biblical argument for Reformed Churches to celebrating Xmas in any way or even acknowledging it religiously in that God demands we celebrate as the church the birth of Jesus Christ. I am not saying its a wrong thing, but I am wondering where is it demanded. And I know the puritans were opposed to it, but I'm looking for 1. to open up discussion and 2. find information from the puritans themselves.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 11, 2009)

See
English Popish Ceremonies (Against Holy Days) | Naphtali Press
and
http://www.naphtali.com/articles/ch...-and-‘holy-days’-in-american-presbyterianism/


----------

